# should i be worried



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

dont know if I should be worried or not but my little boys' ribs show when he turns his body...if he is standing straight no ribs. he eats normal drinks normal but is very very active..............whats your thoughts


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it - better for puppies to grow up lean than chubby. And they go through growth spurts where suddenly they seem leaner and longer/taller than they were before. When I notice my dog getting ribby I just up his food a bit until he fills out some. 

How much are you feeding? If he is healthy, active, looks good, just keep an eye on him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he's probably fine. what are you feeding him?


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

Diamond large breed puppy


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's entering those long, lean, gangly months and he'll probably stay that way for a while.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

lol oh how i remember those months with my female........dont forget clumbsy


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's a good thing Stosh is so furry otherwise I'd hear all the time about how skinny he is! He's 14 mos, weighs 83 lbs, eats really well but I can feel all of his ribs. The vet says he's in fabulous shape but I'd like to feel a little meat on his bones.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

_I know how you feel. We joke and call Singe the Ethiopian puppy_/ He looks like no one has fed him in a month, but he's gaining about 1 1/2 lbs a week, or a bit more


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

i was just looking back thru old vet records for my female and at the same age he is actually 3 pounds heavier so im feeling better


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I can see a little of Frodo's ribs sometimes when his body is turned and he weighs 90lbs. I wouldn't worry


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Stosh said:


> It's a good thing Stosh is so furry otherwise I'd hear all the time about how skinny he is! He's 14 mos, weighs 83 lbs, eats really well but I can feel all of his ribs. The vet says he's in fabulous shape but I'd like to feel a little meat on his bones.


Yea, Sasha is bones and eats very well. Lucky her long hair makes her look chunky for 64lbs.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Uschi is the same...you can feel her ribs when you run your hands down her sides...but she looks great and acts great! I always have preferred my GSD's to be on the leaner side.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I always worry about my guy being too thin too. You can feel his ribs and spine, but no matter what I do I can't get him to eat anymore than he does. He goes to the vet tomorrow, hopefully he can suggest a way to put weight on him.


----------

